# javax.mail, multipart messages und mimeTypes?



## Layna (21. Mai 2007)

Hallo .
Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig... an sich betrifft es ja AUCH mail-protokolle... 
Jedenfalls geht es um javax.mail und die frage des MIME-Types einer eingehenden mail.
Eine ganz normale Textmail hat soweit ich weiss den Type "text/*".
Hat jetzt JEDE EMail eine Repräsentation in "text/*"? Oder kann es auch welche OHNE eine repräsentation in diesem Type geben?

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, 

Layna

PS: Ok, bin gerade auf noch etwas gestossen... Für plaintext: text/plain.
Aber ändert eigentlich nix an meinem problem, hat jede mail eine Plaintext-repräsentation, also ein text/plain?
Alternativ würdfe es mir auch helfen wenn mir jemand sagen würde was bei einem Objekt vom typ MimeMessage genau bei der Methode "writeTo()" geschrieben wird. Nur der Text der E-mail? der kommen da bei text/html auch die Tags mit?


----------

